# 

## patrykjot

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów! 
Szukam dla siebie bezawaryjnego i dobrej jakości kompresora do standardowych przydomowych zastosowań. Chodzi mi min. o pompowanie, przedmuchiwanie, malowanie itp. Na rynku jest dużo dobrych marek aczkolwiek nie wiem z czego wybrać. Z tego co słyszałem, to sprzęt ze zbiornikiem będzie lepszym wyborem. 

Przechodząc do pytania to byłbym wdzięczny jeśli ktoś mógłby doradzić sprzęt do moich potrzeb? Cena nie jest oczywiście najważniejszą kwestią. 
Z góry dziękuje za pomoc!

----------


## kamihi

Ja do zastosowań takich jak twoje mam olejowy z marketu ze zbiornikiem 24l i jest ok już jakieś kilka lat . kosztował coś koło 300pln
( oczywiście malowanie nie mam namyśli lakiernictwa samochodowego )

----------


## wiesiek6308

Jeżeli chcesz malować  to większy zbiorniczek i większa wydajność przydałąby się , ale swoją drogą ja też używam 24 litrowej, jednotłokowej olejowej i pracuję gwoździarką nawet ( Makita An 902) gwoździe 9 cm, nie ma żadnego problemu. Jeżeli Tobie nie zależy na taniej to weź na portalu ,, allegro,, dwutłokową ze zbiornikiem 50 litrów. Będziesz też i malował - ale oczywiście nie karoserie samochodowe. Każda sprężarka ma gwarancję więc nie ma co wchodzić w jakies marki PROFI - chyba, że ktoś dla oka musi takie mieć. Konserwację auta też spokojnie tą 24 litrową zrobisz. Niektóre sprężarki na tym portalu posiadają dodatkowo zestaw - pistolet lakierniczy, dmuchawkę, pistolet do pompowania kół, ropownicę. Nie są to akcesoria cud ale można z nich korzystać.

----------


## dooq

Kupiłem a kastoramie sprężarkę Specair HL 275/25. Kosztowała 320 zł. Mała zgrabna, zbiornik 25 litrów w zupełności wystarczy. Jej główną zaletą jest wydajność. Oglądałem różne w podobnej cenie i klasie i wszystkie inne mają wydajność około 150 do 180 litrów/minutę. Natomiast ten model ma 275 litrów na minutę. Jest to wielkość która jest pożądana przy różnego rodzaju pistoletach natryskowych ‎np. do tynków. Można kupić ją też ze zbiornikiem 50 litrów w nieco większej cenie. 
Ponieważ z prac wykończeniowych najbardziej znienawidzoną pracą było nakładanie ręczne gładzi na ściany (tu kapło tam spadło, szło jak krew z nosa) kupiłem pistolet natryskowy PanSam I teraz tym pistoletem i tą sprężarką nakładam gładzie na ścianę a następnie tzw. piórem wygładzam. Idzie zdecydowanie szybciej i się już nie wkurzam.

----------


## wiesiek6308

> Kupiłem a kastoramie sprężarkę Specair HL 275/25. Kosztowała 320 zł. Mała zgrabna, zbiornik 25 litrów w zupełności wystarczy. Jej główną zaletą jest wydajność. Oglądałem różne w podobnej cenie i klasie i wszystkie inne mają wydajność około 150 do 180 litrów/minutę. Natomiast ten model ma 275 litrów na minutę. Jest to wielkość która jest pożądana przy różnego rodzaju pistoletach natryskowych ‎np. do tynków. Można kupić ją też ze zbiornikiem 50 litrów w nieco większej cenie. 
> Ponieważ z prac wykończeniowych najbardziej znienawidzoną pracą było nakładanie ręczne gładzi na ściany (tu kapło tam spadło, szło jak krew z nosa) kupiłem pistolet natryskowy PanSam I teraz tym pistoletem i tą sprężarką nakładam gładzie na ścianę a następnie tzw. piórem wygładzam. Idzie zdecydowanie szybciej i się już nie wkurzam.


Sorry ta wydajność to chyba litry zasysania?

----------


## bushido

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów! 
> Szukam dla siebie bezawaryjnego i dobrej jakości kompresora do standardowych przydomowych zastosowań. Chodzi mi min. o pompowanie, przedmuchiwanie, malowanie itp. Na rynku jest dużo dobrych marek aczkolwiek nie wiem z czego wybrać. Z tego co słyszałem, to sprzęt ze zbiornikiem będzie lepszym wyborem. 
> 
> Przechodząc do pytania to byłbym wdzięczny jeśli ktoś mógłby doradzić sprzęt do moich potrzeb? Cena nie jest oczywiście najważniejszą kwestią. 
> Z góry dziękuje za pomoc!


Zgodzę się, że do używania raz na jakiś czas wystarczy coś 'no name' z marketu
Jednakże w dłuższej perspektywie czasu taki sprzęt średnio trzyma parametry a to w kwestii lakierowania ważna cecha.
Jak masz zamiar częściej coś pryskać to raczej pomyślałbym nad sprzętem lepszej jakości i 
na pewno nie chińczykiem. 
W firmie mam kompresor śrubowy hiszpańskiej firmy Josval, który kupowałem w tamtym roku. 
To akurat  sprzęt do bardziej zaawansowanego działania, ale jeśli jesteś zainteresowany czymś konkretnym to zobacz sobie od nich jakiś kompresor tłokowy, np. z serii Cierzo. 

Jeśli chodzi o kompresory Josval to jedna z lepszych marek dostępnych u nas.

----------


## bushido

Ogólnie nie rozkładałem firmy na czynniki pierwsze ale tak jak pisałem mam styczność z ich kompresorem i jestem zadowolony.
A co do sprzętu, który podlinkowałeś to jestem zdanie, że jeśli nie będziesz lakierował karoserii samochodów 10 godzin, przez 6 dni w tygodniu to spokojnie.

----------


## wiesiek6308

50 litrów pojemności do malowania to za mało chyba, że małe elementy. Ale z tego linku to typowa ściema tzn. opis nie podoba mi się. Pisze koło pasowe z dużym wentylatorem a przecież silnik jest sprzężony ze sprężarką. Co do samej sprężarki z tego zestawu to nie widzę czym ona się różni od tych chińskich dwutłokowych. Poszukaj jeszcze w tej cenie to znajdziesz  50 litrową a sprężarka będzie z trzema  cylindrami i wtedy uwierzyć można w wydajność powietrza a nie jak wszędzie podają prawie ilość litrów powietrza zasysanego.

----------


## CityMatic

> ..... bezawaryjnego i dobrej jakości kompresora do standardowych przydomowych zastosowań.


Ja mam taki od 5 lat jest bezawaryjny o części pracujące jako sprężarka - wymieniłem tylko kółka bo podczas jazdy po kostce się połamały  :sad: 
Dużo malowałem- szczególnie farbami wodnymi i impregnatami, dużo też farbami ftalowymi - silos na zborze, sprawdził się znakomicie nawet bardzo się nie przegrzewał. Cena też nie jest zaporowa chociaż niekiedy jedyną jego wadą jest zbyt mały zbiornik , ale do domu jest znakomity. Pompowanie kół, piłek usuwanie wody z instalacji zewnętrznych przed zimą , malowania i konserwowania oraz wszelkiego przedmuchiwania rewelacja.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ikonkerto

Wiesiek używałem dużo sprzętu i tego słabej klasy, i tego dobrej, i tego europejskiego i azjatyckiego. Masz po części rację , że niektóre sprzęty nie różnią się niczym... prócz jakości wykonania i podzespołów. Jednego sprzętu z tą samą częstotliwością będziesz używał 2 lata do czasu kiedy skończy się gwarancja i padnie a drugiego jeszcze 8 lat po zakończeniu gwarancji.  Dziękuje i dobranoc.

----------


## MarekWrocław

> A tej marki Josval nie znałem jednak z tego co sprawdziłem to jeśli chodzi o kompresory znają się i co najważniejsze za europejską nazwą nie kryje się chiński produkt. http://www.hafen.pl/produkty/kompres...-bar,53,2,1546 jak myślisz, taki jak ten ze zbiornikiem 50l i wydajnością 357l/minutę będzie ok?


jestem zainteresowany zakupem tego modelu. mógłbyś mi na PW napisać więcej informacji na ten temat?

----------


## cmsydney

Witam

Podepnę się pod ten temat by nie zaśmiecać.

WitamPotrzebuję kompresor do następujących prac:
- czyszczenie elektroniki, sprzętu agd z kurzu (głównie, raz na miesiąc kilka chłodziarek, zamrażarek)
- pompowanie kół rowerowych (8 bar musi być), samochodowych (wielkości jak w osobówkach)
- nic innego do głowy mi nie przychodzi

Jeśli chodzi o rodzaj to celuję raczej w zbiornikowy bezolejowy. Z olejowym nie chce mi się bawić, użytkowanie bardzo sporadyczne by miało to sens. Zbiornik raczej bym preferował mały, poniżej 10l by łatwo go przenosić. Z kolei nie wykluczam bezzbiornikowego jeśli cena faktycznie by była znacznie mniejsza.

Na pewno będę potrzebował pistolet do przedmuchiwania oraz pistolet do pompowania.

I teraz nie mam zielonego pojęcia co kupić, jakiej firmy. Pułap cenowy - jak najtaniej ale nie bez przesady. Jeśli marketowe nie są warte uwagi to wolałbym coś markowego.

To co udało mi się znaleźć:

1.  STANLEY STN049 - Kompresor bezolejowy, zbiornik 5L, Moc 0,5KM, ciśnienie maksymalne 8 bar, wydajność 55 l/min, obr. 4200 obr/min., 300zł + koszt pistoletu

2. STANLEY AIR KIT STN595 - bezzbiornikowy, moc 1,5KM / 1100W, ciśnienie maksymalne 8 bar, wydajność 180 L/min, 295zł z pistoletami

3. STANLEY 200/8/6 - Kompresor bezolejowy, zbiornik 6l, Typ pompy OL195;  Moc 1,5KM / 1100W, ciśnienie maksymalne 8bar, wydajność 180 l/min., 3400 obr/min, 340zł + koszt pistoletu

4. NUAIR SuperBoxy - zbiornik 2L, moc 1,5KM / 1100W, ciśnienie maksymalne 8 bar, wydajność 200 L/min. 375zł z pistoletami

Czy może coś zupełnie innego? Nie wykluczam z większym zbiornikiem jeśli będzie w tej samej cenie i znacznie lepszy. Przeboleję trudność w przenoszeniu.

I jak to jest z maksymalnym ciśnieniem? Jeśli kompresor daje max 8 bar to napompuje koło rowerowe do 8 bar? Czy lepiej brać 10?

----------


## kowalsky

Nie jestem specjalistą w dziedzinie kompresorów, ale sugerowałbym skontaktowanie się z fachowcem, który na pewno pomoże Ci wybrać odpowiednie urządzenie. Mój dobry przyjaciel pracuje w Vectorze i na co dzień ma do czynienia ze sprężarkami, dmuchawami itp. Zna ten temat jak własną kieszeń, więc spróbuj się z nimi skontaktować. Na pewno Ci pomogą.

----------


## artid

Witam
Czy mógłyby mi ktoś poradzić czy wybrać kompresor olejowy czy bezolejowy?

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam
> Czy mógłyby mi ktoś poradzić czy wybrać kompresor olejowy czy bezolejowy?


Olejowy

----------


## wiesiek6308

Kompresor jak kompresor do takich prac pewnie wystarczy ale z tym kluczem 550 NM to pamiętaj, że przy dobrze dociśniętych szpilkach lub nakrętkach koła on nie poradzi sobie, będziesz musiał najpierw ręcznie poluzować je. Więc moją propozycją jest albo klucz minimum 700 NM pneumat lub poszukaj elektrycznego nawet chińczyka ale aby miał te minimum 700 NM i tak przecież kabelek ciągasz czy powietrzny czy elektryczny jaka różnica. Ja do aut kiedyś kupiłem elektryczny klucz udarowy typowy jakiś ( małe rączki) za wtedy 300 zł i do dzisiaj on działa a trochę odkręcił. Nie zdażyło mi się odkręcać czy luzować ręcznie ale za to już kilka nasadek ( tych mocniejszych ) rozerwałęm a kluczyk chodzi. Może on nie jest taki wygodny jak pneumatyczny bo jest większy i ma większą wagę ale coś za coś. Do czasu zakupu impaktu tego klucza też używałęm do skręcania różnych konstrukcji w budownictwie , tylko był kłopot z rwaniem śrub, szpilek ( bo on nie ma żadnego sprzęgła zresztą pneumatyczny też nie ma).

----------


## Kemotxb

> Kompresor będzie wykorzystywany głównie do czyszczenia elektroniki z kurzu


Nie wiem jaką elektronikę chcesz tym dmuchać ale raczej nie polecam robić tego kompresorem, powietrze z kompresora może zawierać różne zanieczyszczenia, olej, piasek, kawałki metalu, wodę i inne. A elektronika wrażliwa jest  :wink:

----------


## koko234

Ja szczerze polecam kompresory marki Huragan, razem z tatą korzystamy z 100 litrowego 2-tłokowego od kilku lat i działa bezawaryjnie, kiedyś mieliśmy jednotłokówkę ale to jednak nie wystarcza.

----------


## Wojteksw

Odkopię stary temat
Potrzebuje zakupić nowy kompresor, użytek domowy, garażowy. Szukam osób które miały styczność z kompresorem STANLEY FATMAX 24L FCCC4G4STF518. Bardzo bym chciał dowiedzieć się faktyczną wydajność tego kompresora, czas nabijania butli 24l do 10 Bar. Bardzo sprzeczne dostawałem informacje dotyczące wydajności, dlatego szukam użytkowników tego modelu lub poprzedniego F318.

----------

